# Question about the 870 Rem barrel



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I have an 870 wingmaster mag pump shotgun and was wondering if a Express 870 barrel will work on this gun. The barrel on the wingmaster is ruined and I'm looking for a replacement. Thanks


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

It will work....the only thing is the the bluing will not match up.

Todd Siemers


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Call Scheel's in Moorhead. They had a Blued barrel for a 870 wingmaster about a month ago. I don't exactly remember the price but I thought it was cheap for that barrel when I seen it.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks guys, As for the gun blue, that won't matter much as I'm having my wife put camo viynl graphic on the whole gun.


----------



## BROWNINGMAN (May 16, 2005)

Yes it will work the only difference between a wingmaster and express 870 is in the wingmaster vesion has a lighter frame used for easier handling in the field. also the express has a longer stock

Erine


----------

